# about nomadbsd



## Franklin (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi everyone
I am a user of Nomadbsd
Failed execute login command appears when I log in with ROOT
How can I solve it?

please help


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 26, 2020)

Franklin said:


> Hi everyone
> I am a user of Nomadbsd


the moderators will tell you to use the nomadBSD forums...


> Failed execute login command appears when I log in with ROOT
> How can I solve it?


write downcase: "root"


----------

